# Chch EV student film segment, viewable



## KiwiCatherineJemma (Sep 5, 2012)

I would like to give special thanks to all those who took part in my recent short film project. The more-or-less finished item is now visible on my Youtube channel by following the link provided. (it still has some mono sound issues that I don't know how to fix using school's Adobe Premiere Pro editing system....if I's doing it myself at home I'd be using Apple Final Cut which I am more familiar with). I still have several more interviews completely un-used (featuring Brent, Simon and Allen: I have much more of Ants' interview), and hope to edit a longer version together, at home on my Apple computer, sometime in future, as so much of my interviews and other great footage, had to be left out of this item. So my gracious thanks go to Ants, Tony and Allen for appearing in this film and to Graham of Dynamic Engineering and Brent and Simon, both of Rangiora for also allowing me to film segments on their premises, and for filming of the Solar racer.
the following url link may need to be cut and pasted if it does not work as directly clickable
http://youtu.be/C8IJB1-TVqw


----------

